# ENCLOSURES FOR LARGE MANTIDS



## Nick Barta (Jan 23, 2007)

These are pictures of the plastic hexagon container for larger mantids. The plastic is thick enough to drill the 1-1/4 inch hole for the feeding/watering hole, and for some reason it dosen't show waterspots like the 32 ounce containers do- I hate cleaning all the time!

The 4-1/2 inch insect lids work on these containers, but since the lip is thicker, they don't seat as well as the 32 ounce cups do. Fruit flies may be able to get out (I have not had FF's in them), so you might have to poke holes in the soft plastic lid that comes with the container for fruit flies, but houseflies don't escape.

As you can see, you can stack these in a pyramid style if room is tight. A side note, the mantids only spend about 1/2 the time they used to spend hanging from the lid in the 32 ounce containers in their expanded home; they are found on every surface, especially the feeding hole stopper! The total cost for this enclosure and furnishings was about $5.00, with the plant @ 88 cents at Home Depot-miniture 2" tropicals, moss, a 35 cent foam plug from edsflymeat.com, and "sticks" from the dried plant section at Michaels (a craft store). The black grass is a good contrast to the nobby white decorative twigs.

I appreciate all the information that Deshawn, Rick, and Yen have given me, and hope to reflect the same helpfulness to the others on the forum.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice job Nick!!  I just purchased 10 of these the other day and am still waiting for them to ship. Glad you shared what they look like in action. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks good! Since you're taking up a lot of space with the moss I would say smash it down . I use the stuff that is dry and once wet becomes heavy and stays down. I also use those little plants from time to time because they make it look natural.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 24, 2007)

any websites or anything that these can be bought from?


----------



## padkison (Jan 24, 2007)

Those look nice.

I went a different route and got these 8x4x4 polystyrene containers for large mantids. Friction fit lids on long side with one 1/4" hole. One would need to cut a hole(s) if more ventilation is needed.

I got them at http://www.pioneerplastics.com/ which sell them for $3.38 plus shipping (or $1.37 if a case of 24 is purchased).


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 24, 2007)

> any websites or anything that these can be bought from


You can get the container Nick's using from Container STore

http://www.containerstore.com/

Thanks Nick for sharing, nice setup. Plenty of humidity.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jan 24, 2007)

Mantisman07

If you want the page link on the container store's site go to the thread under General Discussions,"Hierodula Membranacea Pictures" 1-23- 07. Wuwu was kind enough to list the link, as I am a novis computer guy.

Padkison

Check out the 4x4x10 high on that link. They are $1.99 if you pick up at the store, and the 4-1/2 inch lids "fit" (see above) so you won't need to glue screen on.

Rick,

You are right about the moss, the bag I got was local-Seattle has lots of MOSS!- and it seems to expand like fat in a spandex jogging suit!


----------



## AFK (Feb 11, 2007)

try this:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...030170&amp;Ne=2


----------



## rebirthflame (Feb 12, 2007)

that might be a bit too big for one mantis :|


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2007)

I really dig the hexagon containers. I may have to get a few of them for my ooths. Where'd you say you got the lids? The same place?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 12, 2007)

> try this:http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...030170&amp;Ne=2


$250... I think that's a bit too much for me.


----------

